# Ocean Freight North America to France



## jdh12 (7 mo ago)

Hi. I'll start by mentioning one thing about ocean freight now in case it helps someone. Be very prepared. I'm looking for a detailed template for an RFP/RFQ, but have not locate a good when yet. Anybody had any luck.

We are also very interested in recent ocean freight experiences ( recent 2019-present). I'm listening. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounds like you're trying to do it yourself - which I would seriously discourage. But, if you search online for "RFP/RFQ" you'll find several sites that explain the differences between the two types of documents - as well as a few other RFx documents that may or may not be useful in your case.


----------

